# Family Income Supplement and getting employer to fill out form



## Karl (17 Oct 2010)

Hi there,
 Just need some advice please....
 Here is my situation:
 I am working full-time and am earning about 506 per week after tax, prsi, etc...My partner lost his job about one year ago.  

He was getting jobseekers benefit until about 2 months ago.  He was also claiming for the children as dependents and getting half rate for them (because I was working).                            

Now he ain't getting nothing and we are living on my income.   
 I was thinking of applying for the FIS but I just realised that you need your employer to fill out a section.  The thing is I work for a small company and there is only one person in HR.  Also, the secretary handles alot of the administation there.  I don't want them knowing my business.

 What do I do?

 We really need the money at the moment as we have a mortage, bills, private health insurance, etc.
Also, is there anything else that we might qualify for?  

My partner has been looking for work but can't get anything. We have even thought about emigrating  but there doesn't seem to be much work in the US either.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## vectra (17 Oct 2010)

you should apply as soon as possible as there is quite a back log in dealing with them by social welfare although it is backpaid.  don't worry about getting the form filled out at work, chances are they have completed them for people already.  its more money in your pocket at the end of the week. when my husband got his employers to fill it out, he didn't fill in any of the form first and waited for the employers to complete their part before he completed the rest of the form.

best of luck


----------



## Fullback (17 Oct 2010)

Karl, 

I understand your hesitancy but it's well worth applying. 

It's worth noting that most people who qualify for FIS can also claim the smokeless fuel allowance as well (if you live in a smokeless fuel area). In addition, some local authorities waive part of their bin charges for families in receipt of FIS. And, depending on circumstances, claiming FIS can also allow you to qualify for the Back to School Clothing and Footwear Allowance. 

It really is worth going through with it.


----------



## Karl (21 Oct 2010)

Thanks for your replies.  

We are considering applying but we are also awaiting a reply from the social welfare department about whether my partner is entitled to unemployment assistance. When his jobseeker's benefit finished he was asked to fill in some forms for UA. Although, I don't think that he'll qualify for any money because of my wages? Does anybody know if he'll qualify for anything?
Thanks alot for your help.


----------

